
As a startup where would you host stuff? Dreamhost looks the cheapest? - aditya

======
yaacovtp
I would not choose solely based on price and if you're looking at a shared
server definitely not a place with ambiguous terms of service.

"If your processes are adversely affecting server performance
disproportionately DreamHost Web Hosting reserves the right to negotiate
additional charges with the Customer and/or the discontinuation of the
offending processes."

Before you go with them call them up and if their capacities will work well
for what you need to get started and always have a backup plan for scaling up
immediately.

------
arete
I would get a Xen VPS since you get a guaranteed amount of CPU, RAM, disk, and
bandwidth as well as full control of the kernel, firewall, software, etc. I've
been very happy with <http://serveraxis.com> as well as <http://unixshell.com>
but definitely do a bit of research first, <http://www.webhostingtalk.com/> is
a great resource for that.

------
mojuba
I've been leasing servers on 1&1 for a long time. They claim to be the largest
hosting company in the world, and they are definitely not the worst.
Unfortunately they dropped all their cheap server options last year and left
$99 as the cheapest. <http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/Server>

------
dpapathanasiou
There were some good suggestions on this earlier thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18363>

------
orlick
I am currently using Dreamhost right now for a staging server. The reliability
has been terrible. I have never seen the uptime go over 24 hours.

------
tocomment
How about that Amazon stuff, is that hard to get started with?

------
sabat
Dreamhost for early stages + proof of concept. Why? Because 1) they're as
cheap as anyone, and 2) they give you more bandwidth than anyone else. For
early stages, I think they'll work just fine.

Once you see a growth pattern, though, you'll want to consider VPS or
dedicated hosting. VPS should work well if the ISP can guarantee host
performance (CPU, disk, etc).

A few options:

\- Amazon EC2. This is cool because you only pay for what you use -- your
bandwidth is measured and you're charged for what you actually use, not for a
fixed limit. For disk space, it uses Amazon S3, where you also pay for what
you use. The Xen machine specs are good enough for most of us. And, Amazon
just lowered prices on S3 and EC2. Bad news, though: EC2 is still in limited
beta. And who knows when they'll be out of that. :-(

\- Sun's deal with startups, which was posted here the other day, looks pretty
good, especially the Joyant hosting deal @
<http://www.joyent.com/partners/sun/sse.> Only "problem" is that you're using
Solaris. For some people that is not a problem.

\- actual VPS hosting: in my cursory search, I think Teknet unmanaged
(<http://www.tektonic.net/unmanaged.html)> looks pretty good, as long as
you're technical enough to handle the virtual server yourself. (And you should
be.) Their most expensive pkg gives you more disk space than other providers
seem to (80G), and more bandwidth (800Gb) -- to me those are big issues.
That's for $100/mo, which is a good deal IMHO. Unix-only, CentOS, Fedora Core,
Suse, Debian, Ubuntu.

~~~
RyanGWU82
I was a Tektonic customer for about a year but I started to have significant
problems with them, both technical and billing issues. Email me for the gory
details. It was about 2 years ago, so they might have gotten their act
together since then.

